# This heat and Savage republic



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard the fall of saigon by this heat and savage republic 1982 lp, darn this stuff was so
avant ahead of is time sonically speaking, Both of these band were old american experimental rock
i Wonder if people are familiar whit em.

Personally i dont have there record because they are hard to find or expensive i depend on YouTube.
but anyway check em out if your interrest in something visceral and cerebral.

So this is it folks :tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I like both. The fall of Saigon is probably my favorite track on This Heat. If you don't know him already, check out the stuff made by Igor Wakhevitch in the seventies


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Two great bands, for sure.

I count Savage Republic's _Tragic Figures _as one of my favorite albums, which I have as an original LP from back when. It's one of those albums I've played many times for folks to provide a sense of the kind of music they miss listening to AM or FM radio rock.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Today I decided to listen to another of my Savage Republic LPs, this one from 1988 and still in pristine condition with great sound and fascinating songs: _Jamahiriya Democratique Et Populaire De Sauvage.

_








I haven't played this particular one for several years (and not since I installed my current turntable rig) and was moderately surprised by just how interesting the album is, and how good it sounds. The percussion knifed through the mix with elan. And the sung lyrics were crystal clear, making the stories told in "Spice Fields" and "Viva La Rock 'n' Roll" quite vivid. The instrumental drone-like "Tabula Rasa " is mind-numbing in the '80s post-punk manner. That track alone is well worth the price of the album. (Though I still prefer SR's debut album _Tragic Figures _from a couple years earlier, I can heartily recommend _Jamahiriya_ to anyone who wants to sample the sound of this quite unique 80's post-punk group.)

I bought this album way back on initial release of the LP, and I will be sad to part with it when one of these days I pack off my '80s punk and avant-garde rock collection to a younger fan of this stuff. Downsizing sucks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

Minor correction to OP: This Heat were a British trio.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

The This Heat official website has three pieces to listen to: Horizontal Hold, SPQR and Makeshift Swahili.


----------

